# Cats gang up on you?



## katdad (Jun 13, 2013)

Well, it's been over a month since we adopted Bobby, a little grey shorthair. He and my big old fuzzball RJ (age eighteen) have been getting along quite well.

In fact, they now have learned to gang up on us (my girlfriend or me) when we're in the kitchen!

It's hilarious... Bobby does the classic "peace protestor go-limp" technique, sprawling across the entrance to the kitchen, requiring us to step over him or attempt to nudge him out of the way. Thing is, he stays in the "protestor limp" mode and when you push him gently with your foot, he just gets spun around, but he doesn't move!

Meanwhile, big old RJ does the ankle-nuzzle thing, and at the same time, meows horribly and sadly! "Oh! I'm so weak and thin! I'm starrrvinggg!" (yeah, right, all 16 pounds of him!)

How do your cats gang up on you to get what they want?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I wish!! I wish just 2 of the 6 I have here would work in conjunction with one another. I can't remember in all my years of adopting ever having two cats that were even somewhat more than a teeny bit close, let alone work in conjunction to get what they wanted. I'd GLADLY give it to them under those circumstances!!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Hmm, mine seem to "send in the envoy". Usually it depends on the time of the day, as to who it is. 

If the "envoy" gets no results, a quick substitute is called, usually the one that's the instigator of the critical situation.

If the substitute fails, then they will call in the foreign diplomat, aka Harry, the neighbor's cat, to "do the deed".

IF all the above have produced nothing, the big guns comes in (my oldest cat who has no patience for kitten crap) LOL 
When I see B.B. giving me "the look" I know it has reached def con 5 in the kitchen and immediate action must be taken NOW


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Cat face--Roflmao! That sounds about right!!


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Well i only have one time my cats have worked together... and it wasnt against me per se? They sure out smarted me and my sis though. When it was just Shadow and Mystery, a baby lizard got into the house. Me and my sis were trying to catch it before the cats... it ran under the sofa. Both the cats were staring under the sofa. So i lifted it and my sis went under it. We watched the cats to see where they were looking.... to see where the lizard was... after awhile Shadow got bored and walked away. Mystery was still staring under the sofa and looking like he was following it with his eyes. So we kept looking... no luck... i happened to look over to the next room to see Shadow catching something with his paw only to let it go again. Once Mystery saw me look in Shadows direction he walked away. We hadnt even seen Shadow with the lizard... we took it from him and let it loose outside tho xD

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The only time I feel they were really working in unison was when they were all sitting around me while I was eating some chicken, waiting for some. They all started looking at the wall behind me, which freaked me out because I figured there was a spider or something. I turned around to look - nothing. I turned back around and all three were running off with food in their mouths. 

Brats. All of them.


----------



## katdad (Jun 13, 2013)

Cats are such a joy, and most of the time their quirky behavior and funny ways provides a laugh when we need it. Their personalities are so different, each cat unique.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

marie73 said:


> I turned back around and all three were running off with food in their mouths.
> 
> Brats. All of them.


This is just too hilarious. Try beating kitties in speed - no way.


----------

